# TPS , ECP , GSF etc invitation to be forum members?



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

Due to the number of threads on "i need this part number" or "what part do i need" etc i was thinking why aren't the parts suppliers invited to be members on the forum then we could all ask the questions and they could provide the correct answers.

In particular it would be a good way for them to get business and us to get a bit of competition on prices for supply of many of the normal service parts required by many of us forum members.

It would certainly save me a bit of time trawling through their websites and also the worry that i have ordered the correct bits.

There could be a permanent thread added entitled "Parts requests" and the suppliers could keep their eye on it and reply to our every need 

Good idea?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

If they are up for it I think it would be useful - but I doubt many would be willing to dedicate the staff for it?


----------

